# I love my ornamental garden....



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

I really do. It's been my livelihood and solace for most of my life. 

BUT prepper that I am I've sought practical uses for EVERYTHING I grow .

1. Can I eat it Yes/NO
2. Is it medicinal Yes/NO
3. Does it out compete nuisance weeds Yes/No
4. Can you make baskets out of it Yes/NO
5. Fibre Yes/No
6. Compost or soil improvement Yes/No
7. Stock feed Yes/No
8. BIG thorns for security Yes/No
9. Building material Yes/No
10. Energy source Yes/No
11. Educational Yes/No
12. Does it bring beauty into my life and relieve stress Yes/NO

Not much growing in this world that won't fit into one of those .


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Reminds me of my S.O, for awhile I would bring her a lovely arrangement of wildflowers and her first question was; 

"Are they edible?"

:facepalm:

I had created a monster!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I hear ya. It's hard to believe that 10 years ago I used to plant things just because they were pretty. 

Now I plant things because:
it's edible
it's medicinal
it's a beneficial companion for edibles or medicinals
it's a pollinator
it's a soil builder
it's compost
it provides kindling or fiber
it restores native biodiversity

Still a lot of pretty plants in there.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Lots of "pretty flowers" are edible in some way or usually medicinal. Veggies can also be ornamental. Last year I grew Burgandy Okra. Pretty flowers, nice red colors and edible. Most neighbors saw them as pretty plants in our front garden until I explained what they actually were.










This year I've got Golden and Molten Fire amaranth growing in our front garden. They should look like these:



















Finally many beans have nice ornamental flowers, Scarlett runners are one good example, and can grow around decorative trellises or light poles or...


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

I have been known to choose my pea varieties for the flower colour


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I have Japanese Maples, Dogwoods,Crinum, Iris,Day lillies,heuchera,Solomon seal,spiderwort,Yucca, agave, winter hardy aloe, pineapple bush.
I like your list.


----------

